# Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?



## Acronicta (16. Jan. 2007)

Vor ca. 10 Jahren wurde mein Teich ausgehoben. Er liegt am Zaun zum Nachbargrundstück. In einer Ecke (siehe Bild) wurden ein paar Kalksandsteine (Mauersteine) übereinandergestellt, darüber eine Stück Restfolie und zuoberst mit ein paar größeren Eifel-Natursteinen abgedeckt.
Gesamthöhe ca. 65-70 cm.

Dahinter steht eine Tetrapond Filtertonne, auf der normalerweise eine Tetrapond UV-C-Lampe montiert ist. Bis letzten Herbst hat eine Aquamax 5500 den Filter bedient. Das gefilterte Wasser ist dann etwa so wie eingezeichnet (siehe Bild) zurück in den Teich geflossen.

Da die Steine lose liegen verschieben sie sich nach einiger Zeit immer, der Steinhaufen sackt also in sich zusammen, das Wasser fließt nur zu einem Teil über die Steine, ein Großteil fließt unter ihnen direkt über die Folie in den Teich zurück.

Alles in allem sehr unbefriedigend, aber als Nichthandwerker fehlen mir Ideen zur preisgünstigen Umgestaltung.

Ab Frühjahr 2007 soll jetzt eine Aquamax 10000 zum Einsatz kommen, damit mal ordentlich Wasser den Wasserfall runter läuft.
Dabei wollte ich den Wasserfall aber mal vernünftig machen, damit er schöner, höher und effektiver wird. Und vor allem stabiler.

Was mich stört:

-	der Steinberg rutscht oft in sich zusammen, Steine verschieben sich
-	Der Wasserfall ist zu flach, 1 Meter sollte er schon haben, bachlaufähnlich
-	Die Filtertonne würde ich gern irgendwie etwas verstecken oder kaschieren


Wie kann oder sollte ich vorgehen ?

Platz ist nicht viel vorhanden, einen Erdhügel kann ich nicht aufschütten. Mir schwebt eine Art Viertelkugel vor, Form wie eine Sonnenmuschel, die man oft am Strand sieht, das Stoffteil, womit Leute sich gegen Sonne und Wind schützen.
Die wäre dann innen hohl und könnte vielleicht die Filtertonne aufnehmen. Von außen dann den Bachlauf mit Zement mauern ¿ (Ironie).

Wie könnte man so einen Steinhügel innen gestalten ?

Ich hab echt keine konkrete Vorstellung...

Bachlauf mit Zement mauern ?
Steinhaufeninneres hohl gestalten?
Oder Styroporblöcke als Basis ? 

Hat jemand ne gute Idee für mich ???


----------



## BayernPower (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?*

Die Filter tonne würde ich erstmal zur hälfte eingraben ! bzw2/3 ! Was häste davon wenn du deinen wilden Hügel ,schön aufstapelst ? Wie so eine art trockenmauer !
Dann läuft das wasser schön über alle steine !
Mfg
Michael


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?*

Hey Acronicta

Schon mal daran gedacht deinen Bachlauf mittels Dachziegeln zu gestalten ? 

Soll mit ein wenig Geschick durchaus machbar sein. Müßtest sie nur mittels Beton auf den Steinen fixieren.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?*

Hallo,

also ich würd mir ja den Unterstand für den Filter passend mauern (Fundament nicht vergessen!) und das dann hinterher außen mit Natursteinen verkleiden. 
(machs lieber gleich so groß wie möglich - ein neuer Filter kommt bestimmt  )
Selbiges auch für den Wasserfall. 
Fundament gießen, grob die Form aufmauern und mit Mörtel vorformen (evtl. noch etwas Bewehrung mit einbauen), Vlies und Folie drauf, dann auf die Folie evtl. nochmal Vlies und dann mit Natursteinen mauern. Da verrutscht dann auch nix mehr. 

Das Vlies muss natürlich auf der Folie kürzer sein als diese, sonst gibts ordentlichen Wasserverlust.


----------



## Michael K (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?*

Hallo Acronicta ,

eine gute Idee hätte ich, da ich vor dem gleichen Problem mal stand.
Den Wasserfall wollte allerdings meine Frau auf der Terrasse.
Ist aus GFK und relativ einfach zu handhaben da man nicht viel falsch machen kann. ( hab ich aber nicht selber gebaut ) 

 

 
Das Gerüst ist aus Holz wo die Einschlaghülsen einbetoniert wurden.


----------



## Acronicta (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?*

@ Michael K:

Jaaaa, das kommt der Sache doch recht nahe.
Haste das fertig gekauft ?

Kann man sowas selber machen, wenn ja, wie ?

Grüüüüße.


----------



## Acronicta (9. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?*

Irgendwie denke ich, daß ich als Nichthandwerker und ohne viele, viele Arbeitsstunden und wohl auch Rückschläge erleiden zu müssen, es nicht hinbekommen werde, einen vernünftigen Wasserfall bzw Wasserkaskade aus dem vorhandenen Steinhaufen zu mauern.

Hab ich so im Urin.
Wahrscheinlich für Maurer oder Hobbyhandwerker ein Klacks, für mich als Mouseschubser aber ein echter Angang...

Ich habe mich dann mal nach Alternativen umgesehen und eine fertige Wasserfallschale entdeckt, die ca. 80cm lang ist bei 50cm Höhenunterschied. Sie ist für bis zu 10.000 Liter / Stunde konzepiert (paßt gut zu meiner Aquamax 10000) und auch die Farbgebung paßt.

Wenn ich diese als Wasserlauf nehmen würde, ganz unten den flachen breiten Stein, der über der Wasseroberfläche derzeit auch angebracht ist, als Basis liegen lassen würde und obenauf 2-3 Steine zum Verdecken des Schlauchendes oder alternativ einen Quellstein, dann müßte das doch ganz gut aussehen, oder ?

Links und rechts wieder mit den vorhandenen Steinen einfassen, natürlich.

Vorteil wäre, daß es
- schnelle fertig wäre
- gut aussieht
- optimaler Wasserlauf
- formstabil bleibt

Nachteil.
- die Schale ist mit 150,- Euro sündhaft teuer (finde ich...)


Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Feldmaus (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Erdhügel realisieren ?*

Hallo Acronicta,

Gibt es zwischenzeitlich schon Fortschritte bei dieser Sache????? Falls Ja, kannst du mal Bilder reinstellen, bitte   ?
Stehe z. Zt. vor einem ähnlichen Problem mit einem Hügel und Wasserlauf und bin für Anregungen dankbar.

Ganz ehrlich: die fertigen Bachlaufteile finde ich zu künstlich und schweineteuer!!!

Grüsse
Feldmaus


----------

